
Move.js is a small JavaScript library making CSS3 backed animation - shawndumas
http://visionmedia.github.io/move.js/
======
arrowgunz
I opened the link and didn't pay attention to the URL. Saw the API, the page
design and what it does and thought to myself, "This must be TJ's work".

------
ricardobeat
(latest commit 2 years ago)

~~~
numbnuts
Not surprising given who the author is.

~~~
hackula1
Not sure what is being implied here, but TJ puts out some of the most polished
code around.

~~~
numbnuts
Didn't mean to imply otherwise. I've learned quite a bit just reading his
code. He has a ton of projects and I worry that he's spread himself too thin.
I assumed this project had been abandoned.

Sorry TJ, didn't mean to sound like a dick.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
I do have too many to maintain but there _is_ such a thing as them being
"done". Projects don't have to be active to be useful, plus it's open-source,
I'd rather keep them around for other people to fork/leverage/maintain than
delete them to make way for new projects. The real problem are the subjective
ones like Jade/Stylus where the scope is limitless and everyone has a
different idea of what they should have.

------
leke
Wow, that's neat. What other frameworks do this?

~~~
kirchhoff
[http://ricostacruz.com/jquery.transit/](http://ricostacruz.com/jquery.transit/)

~~~
trafficlight
I just started a project yesterday using Transit. It's really nice work with.

------
smilekzs
`rotate` does not handle wrap-around correctly.

~~~
taspeotis
I noticed that too, using Chrome. On my iPhone it seemed to behave correctly
(as best I could tell, tapping away at it).

So does rotate not work, or does Chrome not work?

Note that my version of Chrome is Blink, whereas Mobile Safari is WebKit.

~~~
wyuenho
The spec still hasn't been finalized, so some inconsistencies are expected.

